# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2011 Schedule - Updated 6/16/11



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Simmons College
Boston, MA
June 27, 28, 29, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Salem State College 
Salem, MA 
July 11, 12, 13, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Massachusetts Bay Community College
Wellseley, MA
July 27, 28, 29, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.


COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]


----------

